# How can I get rid of the accumulated fat around my sides



## Tixyan (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi all,

I hope that somebody can help me.

I am a 26 year old female struggling to lose fat from my sides and achieve definition.

So far I have tried squats using weights, running, stepper and cross trainer with no results and I am now convincing myself that I'll have to live with them forever and the only answer seems to be the liposuction but I don't want to put my life at risk by doing that. I would like to lose the fat in a natural way.

I need somebody expert who has seen real results on other women to suggest me an exercise that can be really effective.

Looking forward to hearing from any1 who has an answer to my problem!

Thank you


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the forum!

Let me start by saying you can't 'spot' reduce fat i.e. you can't remove fat from one target area only. Fat loss is a gradual, all over process achieved through lifting, cardio and diet.

Perhaps you could give us a breakdown of your daily food consumption, stats (height/weight etc) and current training programme?


----------



## Cathy the Chef (Jan 30, 2011)

Hey welcome :wave: as Dorsey says you can't only reduce fat on your waste - you need to lose it all over. You need to do a combo of weights and cardio and get your diet right - give us a breakdown of what you're eating atm and we'll take a look? You've come 2 the right place :high5: nd it's gr8 to have you here - we need more girls to even things up  xx


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Gd luck with ur goals!! Seem the same as mine!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ha, you're after toned thighs and a tight ass too then smudge??


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Always mate, always!! The tight ass and big thighs!!!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Surely everyone wants a tight ass? :wink:


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Hi as above ur diet but just add u got a bums and tums class at ur gym I find it gr8 for my belly and ur love handles


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Welcome

how long have you been trying these exercise??

Cross trainer three times a week for 30 min.

full body work out twice a week (weights)

long as your diet is in check this will be affective, look at the diet section and training.


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi and welcome :wave:

As everyone above has said: diet, cardio and weight training. You need to get all these right and then stick at it. It won't happen quickly, but if you're consistent, you'll achieve the results you're after. I say this as someone who lived with a body shape I hated for years, convinced that I would be stuck with it no matter what I tried. Having then sorted out the 3 main things above, my body is now a world away from where I started so it's definitely possible


----------



## Tixyan (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks everyone for replying!

Yes eating healthy and training hard would definitely help me to reduce the fat from that particular area.

Last year I managed to go down from 8.5 stones to 7.1 by eating healthier and training. Results: I looked too thin and I still had some fat there. I need a serious exercise that can target that particular area and achieve firm and toned legs, ummm I wish!!!

My mum is of no help! She tells me that she was just the same when she was young and that I kinda inherited this defect from her and I gotta live with it but I don't want to believe it.

My friends and family reckon that running would solve my problem as it would tone my legs.

I'm definitely going to try and train harder by doing more squats.

Will get in touch again to let you know about my progress.

Thanks again for all the support and suggestions so far.

PS. This website is really cool!!!


----------



## Tixyan (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi Cathy,

Thanks a lot for your friendly approach to my problem.

I have tried to lose weight from my thighs for the past 3 years but like most of women I tend to lose more weight from my waist than my legs and butt, how unfair! I am not after skinny legs, I just want them thinner than they are now and above all firm and a bit muscled to feel more confident with my body.

Regarding my diet, I have reduced the portion of my meals. I eat either a small bowl of cereals or 2 crumpets with juice for breakfast, then tuna and tomatoes or ham and tomatoes sandwich on a thin brown bread, a yogurth and a bit of fruit for lunch then chicken and salad/vegetables or a bit of pasta in tomato sauce and mixed salad for supper and a light chocolate mousse for dessert (I know I shouldn't have any kind of dessert but it's the only treat I'd have of 69cal.). I also drink plenty of water every day especially during my training and I would have grapes or 2 mandarins before bed as I feel starving again after 10.30pm, the hunger doesn't let me sleep unless I eat something.

Lately my training consists of 30 minutes of stepper then I do squats exercise by lifting weights on my shoulders and 20 minutes on the leg toner. I sometimes enjoy 40 minutes of Zumba dance on the Nintendo Wii!

I am 5.1 height and 8.7 weight. I should be about 8stones.

It would be great to have some advice on how to improve my diet and also my excercises in order to achieve my goal.

Thank you


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

You sound so much like me and what you're describing is exactly what I'm working on at the moment. I'm 5'3'' and 8.4 stone so we're very similliar in height weight/too 

The advice I was given was to up my protein intake and moderate my carb intake and instead of having 3 meals a day, have 6 smaller ones, so you're eating every 2-3 hours. Incorporate protein with every meal and make sure you're getting enough calories. If you're getting enough calories, you shouldn't be hungry.

There comes a point where it doesn't matter how much weight you lose on the scales, the bodyfat still stubbornly stays put. That's exactly why I went looking for the advice that you're now seeking. You don't want to drop too much more weight - you want to try and change your body composition. That's why what you eat and when you eat it is so important. Trying to get rid of body fat is a really, really long process and you have to remain consistent with your diet and training to achieve it.

I'm sure Cathy and others can give you lots more help on both the diet and training side of things, but I just wanted you to know that you are not alone in what you're trying to achieve and it is completely do-able! :hug:


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

^^^ Liked!


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

^^^^^^ x2


----------



## Tixyan (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi Michelle,

Thank you so much for your support.

You are sooo right about everything and I am definitely going to follow your advice especially because you talk from a personal experience. I feel better to know that there is a hope for me too.

Do you think that doing a mix of jogging and fast walking for 1 hour 3 times a week would help to burn the fat from the thighs and achieve definition?

Since I started using the stepper years ago I have built more strength on my legs and the front muscle has also got harder, it's just not showing because it's hidden underneath a layer of fat 

What type of exercises do you do? Do you also use machines? You look very fit and I would really like to know the secret of your success.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I wont get involved too much as i'm no expert but please do remember my very first post: you can not 'spot' reduce fat i.e. you can not perform a specific exercise that will remove fat from any one specific area. Fat loss is a slow, full body process....but most definitely achievable given the right commitment. I just don't want you thinking that any of the above members are going to post back giving you the 'holy grail' of fat-loss-from-the-bum exercises


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

Hey,

I do loads of fast walking - 1hr 3 x a week, half an hour 2 x a week, some out on the road and some on an air walker at home. But the small amount of definition I've achieved so far has come from lifting weights. The places that are really taking the time to shift the fat from are my sides and thighs! I was doing just cardio for nearly a year before I started using weights and I didn't see any definition until the weight training started. As Dorsey says, there is no miracle spot reducing exercise. You need to use a combination of different things  I've got to run, but if you need more specifics, keep asking! :hug:


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Your diet could do with a litle work but dont beat yourself up about it, your breakfast, should have a good protein sourse in it, this releases a hormone called PPI, this tells your brain your full, also protein needs more calories to process it you should try and incorporate low fat dairy into your diet, this helps burn fat at a more efficient rate, also your dessert might be a low fat dairy, if so dont stop! eat reguler small meals, with a good protein source, complex carbs and healthy fats.

You might find it benificial to do some research on low GI diets, based around the meditaranian diet, this then would be a diet for life and managable.

if you are looking for a supplement to aid you i think green tea extract would be ok, you want one high in catachins

Hope this helps


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Tixyan,

Your story sounds like that of many other members that have come and gone. Like them ultimately the gains you make will be down to the work that you put in, and with so many high calibre physiques on this board you can see what's possible if you put your mind to it.

Get yourself onto the diet and nutrition section and the training section for advice. There's various articles and advice to improve your knowledge or you can ask for advice directly there, while I have a section you can post on and there are some articles to read.

Looking at it the posts so far your routine lacks any real structure, your goal should be to maximise muscle mass and minimise bodyfat through a combination of resistance training and CV all I see is a program focused on low impact cardio and squats. It's no wonder your in search of a special exercise you don't seem to be doing any, while it's worth noting there's squating and then there's squatting properly. Racheal Grace a former Ms Universe with fantastic legs and glutes (I'm sure she won't mind me saying) has a section on this forum. That would be the best place for you to start, if it was me I'd have you doing 3 to 4 resistance based workouts a week, I'm sure she'd do something similar with a little cardio on the side.

I'm not sure I agree with you Freddee PPI or proton pump inhibitors, block the transfer of hydrogen molecules across the mitochondrial membranes effectively blocking ATP synthesis rather than act as signals in the brain. The satiety hormone's PYY along with Glucagon like peptide 1, 2 and ghrelin are all responsible for short term regulation of satiety. PPI is a new one for me, while I'm sure PPI's work like the poison cyanide, dangerous stuff. While PYY Ghrelin and GLP-1,2 are all stimulated by multiple macro's not just protein, fibre is particularly potent.


----------



## Cathy the Chef (Jan 30, 2011)

Hey :wave: like Mushy says above you do need a structured gym program - squats alone won't tone you - you need to work with weights for other muscle groups too!

Your diet doesn't look like you're eating nearly enough - drop the fruit at bed time and go for some scrambled eggs or veg sticks and cottage cheese instead. Try to add in a snack mid morning and another mid afternoon - something appropriate might be a yogurt or some rice cakes and peanut butter or some veg sticks or bread sticks dipped in humous or even some chicken or tuna on rivita or something like that. If you made those small changes your diet would be looking a lot better for a start :thumb

It takes a long time to discover what really works - i expect every member here would say they spent a long time following diets and exercise programs that were frankly pointless b4 they learned to do it right (haha and of course we are all still learning!) but don't worry - keep at it and you will achieve your goals :hug: xx


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Cathy said:


> It takes a long time to discover what really works - i expect every member here would say they spent a long time following diets and exercise programs that were frankly pointless b4 they learned to do it right (haha and of course we are all still learning!) but don't worry - keep at it and you will achieve your goals :hug: xx


Never a truer word!! 10 yrs in and I THINK I'm finally on track...


----------



## Tixyan (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi Freddee,

Thank you so much for making more clear the type of diet I should follow and it's a good news I can have my choco mousse in the evening because it is a low fat dairy!

Is it advisable to follow a no carb diet? As far as I know from people who went to see a dietician to help them lose weight, they've all been given a small amount of pasta and bread everyday, even if a small bit.

This website is very good, in 24 hours I have received a lot of useful tips that I seriously believe they'll help me solve my problem.

I wanna thank every single one of you who has taken the time to reply to me with a great advice. I really hope to achieve some good results before the summer, I wanna feel good when I hit the beach back home!!!!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

look at my protege getting likes


----------



## Tixyan (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi Cathy,:wave:

How u doing? Thank you so much for your last comment.

Please suggest me new exercises that I could do in addition to squats.

I am happy to have a scrambled egg to replace the fruit before bed. What do you suggest I should have for breakfast and lunch? Bear in mind that I don't live an active lifestyle, that is the reason why I am eating so little a day.

I understand what Dorsey says but how come I lose weight from my waist, arms, legs but that small amount of fat on the side of both my thighs doesn't go, no matter how slim I get. I need to tackle it and kill it once for all and I especially joined this site to find out if there is really a way of doing it. It's not noticeable when wearing trousers or jeans but I still want it gone!

It would be good to start again from the beginning in the right manner and see what happens.

Can't wait for more tips!


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Speak to Cal bout his full body workout or check the stickys!! Use that in conjunction with a gd diet and ul be shared!!! Slow and steady wins the race!!! ;D


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Unfortunately, I believe women tend to store fat in the hip/glute area due to having a higher estrogen ratio than men. I seem to once remember reading about a technique known as biosignature modulation (sp?) which I think is basically about choosing specific nutrition to effect hormonal levels, which are responsible for 'encouraging' fat deposition at specific areas of the body - how true it is i'm not 100% but may be worth a google if you get a spare 15.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Just googled it very quickly myself and it seems to be much more indepth than I gave it credit for http://www.ppcchicago.com/articles/biosignature-modulation.php#

Whether it's all [email protected] or not who knows!


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> Unfortunately, I believe women tend to store fat in the hip/glute area due to having a higher estrogen ratio than men. I seem to once remember reading about a technique known as biosignature modulation (sp?) which I think is basically about choosing specific nutrition to effect hormonal levels, which are responsible for 'encouraging' fat deposition at specific areas of the body - how true it is i'm not 100% but may be worth a google if you get a spare 15.


there was something about this in the daily mail this week, you could search their site online


----------

